# uhf



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi all,
On a recent trip to Baroon a mate and I took our uhf radios. I think we paid around $90.00 a few years ago. They made the day so easy, we headed off in different directions but were able to keep in touch and mention the odd fish caught or other sarcastic remark. (not me...him)
I know these days it's easy to purchase a cheap pair from Dick Smith etc. for a lot less than we paid. Anyway last night at Hinze Wayne and I made a couple of calls on the mobiles, no big deal. But I was thinking if each of us had a hand held uhf, it wouldn't matter who turned up for a fish we could all be in touch. I've also got a vhf but they're a bit more $s.
What do you think?????????
Yeah I like toys.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a hand-held uhf but have not taken it on the water. I would only have myself to talk to. Scotty Beefs has uhf in his truck, but I am not game to ask him to sit in his truck while I am fishing so I can tell him via uhf that I am catching big fish.

When I have used hand held uhf in the bush, very useful. So should be good on water. Also good when ya going fishing. Ya drop ya mate outside the bait shop with a uhf, you drive around the block 'cause there is no parking spots anywhere close, ya use the uhf so ya know when to pick him up. Saves ya from getting parking tickets and saves time.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I just bought 2 new cordless phones for home and they had a special offer where you also got 2 uhf handsets for free. so now i have 2 you beaut UHF handsets, which would be great for yakkin while yakkin :roll:

I guess on a group trip where others also have them it would be great, especially if someone gets into strife or they spot a school of fish etc.

.......cccrrrkkk, 10-4 big buddy, fish over here, better start paddlin...over

The units I got aren't waterproof , but I'm sure theres some sort of waterproof bag that they could go in. Alternatively wearng them attached to the shoulder of a pdf etc should ensure that they stay relatively dry.

I'll be taking them to Barlings beach, maybe some of the other guys may have them as well..


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

We use them up here.

The cheaper ones (1 watt) lasted about a year.

We're using 5 Watt Unidens now. I think they were about $80.00 each with charger and batteries.

Realistic range is about 2 kilometres.

We keep them in mobile phone dry bags.


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

you can pick up the waterproof vhf radios for a bit over $100 on ebay

Jay


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

You have to have a license to use vhf marine radios in Queensland.

License/training fee: $110.00 per person.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good to see some interest. I was just thinking if we each had one, it wouldn't matter who turned up. They would/might have a uhf. If late for a launch a quick call and you could catch up. I know I've got two I use for work so it's easy for me. AKFF could all be on a set channel, no worries arrive at the dam, make a call, see ya soon. ???????????


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Its a good idea John. Would be good to have recommendations, like Bill's, for various makes and models


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The one we use is the Uniden uh047sx.

We've got half a dozen of these uhf's in our group.

They're useful when we're spread out and one of the boys gets onto a school of tuna or mackerel. Not a bad safety thing either.

The mobile phone dry bags cost about $12.00, as I recall.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JD said:


> Good to see some interest. I was just thinking if we each had one, it wouldn't matter who turned up. They would/might have a uhf. If late for a launch a quick call and you could catch up. I know I've got two I use for work so it's easy for me. AKFF could all be on a set channel, no worries arrive at the dam, make a call, see ya soon. ???????????


John have always favoured this idea when line of sight communication is more than adequate with a couple of mates, I have always had that in mind to buy 2 to use with my second yak but would buy instantly if others are going that way.

I've had VHF in the past and although its better, the UHF is all I need now and a couple of kms range


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Bill
Yeah that is my idea, I don't know about anyone else but my hearing isn't improving. A bit of industrial deafness I think. So easy when someone calls on the uhf. I've had people call out from a distance and I can't hear sh*^#. My radios are a uniden 1watt and a uniden 1/5w. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Comon' Richo, lets get this moving, before long we'll all be able to communicate as easy as pushing a button. 
Also great when you come upon a traffic jam, on ch40 the truckies always have an alternate root (sorry route) 
Maybe we could buy or get a discount through AKFF? (Don't know) Still Tandy and Dick Smith are cheap. ( No don't work for either)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JD said:


> Comon' Richo, lets get this moving,


I'm in John, to post a trip proposal and include a UHF freq sounds good

Because I always have one here I just looked in the Whitworths catalogue and it shows

A pair GME TX650 $139.90.......A pair Uniden UH043sx-2 $129.00.... Single GME TX610 $89.90.....Single Digitech DC-1010 $24.95

The digitech has AAA batteries and the rest battery packs... the TX 610 is listed as ideal for 4WD so unsure if it has similar channels as the others


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, first of all, how do you do that "JD Wrote" thingo? I think I need to access that. I like the idea of nominating a uhf ch. for a trip. some areas might have certain ch's. busy. Thanks for the info on uhf sets. 
I'd also like to hear from anyone who thinks this is a waste of time, we can't all think alike.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l agree with you guys.
lt's very easy to lose contact with each other when you are 4ks off shore and the swell picks up.You don't have the option of climing up the nearest hill or tree and having a looking around, it can get a bit scarry.
Dan [spooled] put us on to the Oricom PMR 1000 twin pack,1 watt high power 40 channel UHF radios with batterys and charger and has a 7 km range for $99.00 at Harvey Norman.
We are working on channel 1 and the interference eliminater code set on 11.
Big W has a Oricom twin pack that is a bit cheeper at around $30.00 but dosn't have rechargable batterys, l looked for them at our store but they had sold out.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Stu
Regarding ch1, I think chs 1-8 are for relay stations. If you broadcast on ch1 in duplex mode it is rebroadcast on ch31 through the repeater station, same up to ch8. I think it depends if you have relay stations in your area. I know I've heard local blokes cracking up because someone is transmitting on the uplink. (ch1) There is a full explanation somewhere on the net if you search uhf (I think). Back to the real issue, do you find them usefull?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JD said:


> Ok, first of all, how do you do that "JD Wrote" thingo? I think I need to access that.


At top right of any member's post you wish to quote...click on the quote button there and a message box opens with the quote included....then select and delete any passages you dont require in your reply. As often you don't need the entire quote in you answer, or leave intact...after the [/quote] type your own reply...the preview button will let you know its worked of course...if not have another go, just dont click submit until happy

I'll get radios through the week and have a play


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks Dodge, Let's know what radios you get.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

JD said:


> Regarding ch1, I think chs 1-8 are for relay stations.
> 
> Thank JD it was our first day with them today,l picked the radios up on wed and had a quick look at the user guide on thur so as you can see l am a bit green on the use of UHF 2 ways.
> lt did say channels 5,35,11,22,and 23 are not to be used and the duplex mode channels 1 to 8 are used to re-transmit over a wider area giving you extennded range. at first glance they looked the channels to to be on but as you say they are transmiting on 31 as well.
> A channel we can all use is a great idear.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone interested in UHF may find this link found on Google of interest, scroll half way down the page to find UHF

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~parkerp/cb.htm


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Soooo.... what happened to Yaker?

Did he make it back?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> [low traffic UHF channel instead of the high traffic VHF channel 73 where Yaker's brief call for assistance on Saturday got "lost" in the background clutter s


Ross not telling you how to suck eggs but unless things have changed you can use a repeater on VHF in all areas to belt out a strong signal usually 21, 22, 81 and 82

GC was 81 or 82 with the repeater on top of Mt Cotton, and 22 for Tweed


----------

